# Great Kitty in Dallas- Fort Worth Texas needs home



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Chow-Soo is a very sweet, affectionate young man who seems to have been left behind when his owners moved out of our complex; He seem to be holding his own but is hungry for love and will follow me into the apartment if he can  He appears healthy, though a bit skinny, and still has his manly bits; A lovely guy, He has alot of Siamese in him and amazing blue eyes  If any one in or near DFW in Texas can give this guy ahome, they won't be sorry. I will try to get better pics shortly!


----------

